# HLVT DDA (abreviatura, elevador)



## floresta

I'm in doubt about the following abbreviations: The existing elevators were sized to accommodate 15-person capacity and 1100 kg load. the *HLVT *traffic design required all cars to be sizedat 17-person 1275kg to achieve both the handling capacity and to fully comply with *DDA* requirements. The detailed survey indicated this was achievable and would necessitate "shoehorning"the mid and high rise elevators into position!

to achieve the client's aspirations for the development, the *VT *design included the provision of the following 17 elevators

I would apreciate if somebody can tell what does it mean the words in black. Thanks a lot


----------



## Dlyons

floresta said:


> I'm in doubt about the following abbreviations: The existing elevators were sized to accommodate 15-person capacity and 1100 kg load. the *HLVT *traffic design required all cars to be sizedat 17-person 1275kg to achieve both the handling capacity and to fully comply with *DDA* requirements. The detailed survey indicated this was achievable and would necessitate "shoehorning"the mid and high rise elevators into position!
> 
> to achieve the client's aspirations for the development, the *VT *design included the provision of the following 17 elevators
> 
> I would apreciate if somebody can tell what does it mean the words in black. Thanks a lot




DDA may be "Downtown Development Authority"


----------



## floresta

Thanks a lot, but after making the question I've found the answer for DDA: there are lots of expressins with this letters, but the one I was looking for was Development Desabilities Association.  I need to know the others I've posted.


----------



## Dlyons

floresta said:


> Thanks a lot, but after making the question I've found the answer for DDA: there are lots of expressins with this letters, but the one I was looking for was Development Desabilities Association.  I need to know the others I've posted.



VT might be Verification Test or Validation Test.

HLVT is then very likely to be High Level xxx Test.


----------



## floresta

thanks Dilon, very kind of you


----------



## coolbrowne

Hmm... No me suena





Dlyons said:


> VT might be Verification Test or Validation Test...


To me *VT* looks more like *V*ertical *T*ransport(ation) and *HL* might well be *H*igh/*H*eavy *L*oad.


----------



## floresta

Thank you, I ' ve thourght that to, VT must be vertical transportation, because the article is about that, but I couldn't imagine what HL could mean.


----------



## alberto magnani

HVLT = High level vibration test, para medir el nivel de vibraciones en ascensores de alta velocidad en edificios de gran altura.


----------



## floresta

I thought It could be hevey load vertical transport, because they were elevators for 17 persons. Could that be posible?


----------



## alberto magnani

Del texto original: 'included the provision of the following 17 elevators...', me parece que son '17 elevadores', más que 'elevadores para 17 personas'.


----------

